# Need Advice - Is this just the way it is.



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Gibbs is a relatively easy going puppy. He allows us to do all the following without fear or fuss:

1. Baths
2. "In-House" grooming
3. Combing Eye Boogers
4. Brushing teeth
5. Blowing Dry
6. Cleaning Ears (the most fuss)


I notice that he always seems to shake/quiver when we take him to the groomers. He's happy to go into the store and will joyfully walk around, but when we get the Grooming Room, he stops and sits, and I have to carry him. He starts to shake and we eventually hand him off.

It takes about 2 1/2 hours, so Dana and I usually run errands. We returned early and I got to actually witness the Groomer finishing up. I hid so neither saw me and watched.

There were no overt problems, and she seemed to be handling him appropriately. My only concern was that he was shaking the whole time he was on the table. 

I guess my questions are:

1. Is this common? - i.e. some dogs don't like being groomed and it's a necessary "evil".

2. Should I shop for a new place? Although the Groomer isn't doing anything overtly wrong, just a "chemistry" issue.


I should clarify that although I want what's best for Gibbs, 2 1/2 hours of moderate anxiety every six weeks is not "too offensive" to me as long as its normal for the situation; however, if most of your pets enjoy happy or anxiety free grooming, then it bothers me.

I thank everyone in advance who offers advice.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Gibbs Mom and Dad said:


> Gibbs is a relatively easy going puppy. He allows us to do all the following without fear or fuss:
> 
> 1. Baths
> 2. "In-House" grooming
> ...


Kodi doesn't shake, but I stay with him, and when he was younger, I fed him lots of cookies during grooming. He's not afraid of it, but he isn't thrilled to be there, either.

I do not like to leave my dog in a state of anxiety if there is ANY way to train him out of it. It can take many days for stress hormones to completely leave the body after a stressful experience, and just as with people, high levels of cortisol and other stress hormones are bad for dogs, physically.

Lots (maybe most?) people aren't as cautious about this as I am, but I expect my dog to work hard for me on a frequent basis. Because of that, I do everything I can to keep his body and brain in the best condition possible. And that means keeping stress levels low by teaching him not to be afraid in situations where it's not necessary.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Tyler, as well as my first Hav, Bailey, has always been a shaker when going to the groomer's, vet's or currently to PT which is in the emergency care facility. He does so as we enter these facilities or even in the parking lot, but once there he is okay. I think it's the smells that stress him out. The shaking at the vet's is so visible that everyone comments on it. This happens in the waiting room only. As soon as we go into the exam room, he stops. He's fine on the ride home in the car.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

krandall said:


> Kodi doesn't shake, but I stay with him, and when he was younger, I fed him lots of cookies during grooming. He's not afraid of it, but he isn't thrilled to be there, either.


I don't know if I could stay with Gibbs. He's groomed at one of the "Big Box" pet stores. I like the way they groom him and am comfortable with the fact that there are many people around. Customers can witness the grooming and there are always 3-4 other groomers around. I feel there's "safety in numbers" meaning a rogue groomer is less likely to mistreat your dog.

I just talked with a co-worker who did help me a little by reminding me that Gibbs is probably doing better than most the other dogs, which is true. Some dogs howl, cry, and fuss about making difficult for the Groomers to do their business. Gibbs just "shivers" like it's cold, so the Groomer can still work.

Thank you for your reply and I'm hopeful for others.


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

Bear has been the exact same way since I got him at 12 weeks. He has never enjoyed going to the groomer and would whimper and shake on the car ride and when we would get there. His groomer was a very "no nonsense" type of lady and is highly recommended by others in our area. His reaction really bothered me more and more each time I would take him. I finally researched mobile groomers in our area and just last week for the first time, I took the plunge and made him an appt. with one. I am SO glad I decided to try this with Bear. The lady parked in our driveway, came in and met with Bear and I and then took him out to her van for about an hour and a half. When they came back inside, it was like Bear had made a new best friend. He had a HUGE grin on his face and kept licking her (in front of me which is huge because he usually only wants me). She was so gentle with him. Just seeing him come back inside all smiles was enough for me to know that it is completely worth the few extra dollars that a mobile groomer costs me. 
I'm not sure if this is an option with where you live but they seem to be quite popular. Maybe Gibbs would react better to this idea?? I wish I would have tried it sooner and saved Bear such anxiety!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm lucky that Emmie doesn't shake or seem stressed when she goes to the vet or the groomer. She actually likes going to the vet because they give her yummy treats and the different groomers that Emmie has been to all say she's very quiet and very well behaved.

I wonder if Gibbs shakes because there's so much stimuli with other dogs whining and crying and with so many people around? I think what Gibbs needs is a spa-like experience; soft music and lighting, and scented candles. 

-Jeanne-


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

MarinaGirl said:


> I wonder if Gibbs shakes because there's so much stimuli with other dogs whining and crying and with so many people around?
> -Jeanne-


That's what the groomer said, but she doesn't know him as well as I do. She said he's amongst the best behaved dogs they have, which I believe. He certainly isn't as anxious as some of I've seen, and there is a lot of commotion. It's probably somewhat normal, but I'm just wondering if I could do better, and at what cost and time constraints.

I really like the idea of Mobile Grooming and have already sent a contact request for one in our area. An Angie's List search provide a solid "A", but with only one review, so it's of little value.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

BearsMom said:


> Bear has been the exact same way since I got him at 12 weeks. He has never enjoyed going to the groomer and would whimper and shake on the car ride and when we would get there. His groomer was a very "no nonsense" type of lady and is highly recommended by others in our area. His reaction really bothered me more and more each time I would take him. I finally researched mobile groomers in our area and just last week for the first time, I took the plunge and made him an appt. with one. I am SO glad I decided to try this with Bear. The lady parked in our driveway, came in and met with Bear and I and then took him out to her van for about an hour and a half. When they came back inside, it was like Bear had made a new best friend. He had a HUGE grin on his face and kept licking her (in front of me which is huge because he usually only wants me). She was so gentle with him. Just seeing him come back inside all smiles was enough for me to know that it is completely worth the few extra dollars that a mobile groomer costs me.
> I'm not sure if this is an option with where you live but they seem to be quite popular. Maybe Gibbs would react better to this idea?? I wish I would have tried it sooner and saved Bear such anxiety!


I love this idean and have already made inquiries.


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

Gibbs Mom and Dad said:


> That's what the groomer said, but she doesn't know him as well as I do. She said he's amongst the best behaved dogs they have, which I believe. He certainly isn't as anxious as some of I've seen, and there is a lot of commotion. It's probably somewhat normal, but I'm just wondering if I could do better, and at what cost and time constraints.
> 
> I really like the idea of Mobile Grooming and have already sent a contact request for one in our area. An Angie's List search provide a solid "A", but with only one review, so it's of little value.


My groomer used to tell me this as well..."Bear is so well behaved, he's great, no problem!" It really upset me though to leave him there when the last image in my mind was of him shaking. He doesn't experience anxiety in any other setting, except the vet (but I stay w/ him there). I know there are some other dogs that become much more upset and verbal at the groomers but I felt that I owed it to Bear to try another idea.....I hope it works out for Gibbs!  keep us posted!


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

BearsMom said:


> My groomer used to tell me this as well..."Bear is so well behaved, he's great, no problem!" It really upset me though to leave him there when the last image in my mind was of him shaking. He doesn't experience anxiety in any other setting, except the vet (but I stay w/ him there). I know there are some other dogs that become much more upset and verbal at the groomers but I felt that I owed it to Bear to try another idea.....I hope it works out for Gibbs!  keep us posted!


EXACTLY!!!

Where in PA are you?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Just remember that just because a dog doesn't make a huge fuss, DOESN'T mean they rent stressed. One common way for dogs to show stress is to "shut down" and become extremely passive. 

This, of course, is much easier for the humans around them to deal with, but it's STILL a stress response.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah it doesn't help when there are numerous dogs around. This is one of the biggest things new owners forget to do . is desensitizing to grooming as a pup. The first time to a groomers is a visit only. Second time brushing only. Third time clip, one set of paw nails. etc. etc. Sixth visit is a bath and blow dry. With typical big box stores you can't do this properly. Meanwhile at home you have to be taking the same approach, from the breeder on. If you find a good groomer you can do this properly. Too many people simply make that first visit overly aversive by attempting to do it all at once. Way too long for most pups. I use a mobile lady and it's nice because there are no other dogs four feet away and she builds up a trust with the same person all the time. , and not a different groomer all the time. Slow and easy the first few times can make a world of difference.


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

I sent you a PM w/ my location....I'm over by the Poconos....other side of the state lol. 

I hope it all works out with Gibbs and grooming....we can completely relate!


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

davetgabby said:


> Yeah it doesn't help when there are numerous dogs around. This is one of the biggest things new owners forget to do . is desensitizing to grooming as a pup. The first time to a groomers is a visit only. Second time brushing only. Third time clip, one set of paw nails. etc. etc. Sixth visit is a bath and blow dry. With typical big box stores you can't do this properly. Meanwhile at home you have to be taking the same approach, from the breeder on. If you find a good groomer you can do this properly. Too many people simply make that first visit overly aversive by attempting to do it all at once. Way too long for most pups. I use a mobile lady and it's nice because there are no other dogs four feet away and she builds up a trust with the same person all the time. , and not a different groomer all the time. Slow and easy the first few times can make a world of difference.


We tried, but not hard enough. I'd say we started off right, and then got lax, lulled or lazy. I called the groomer my sister and cousins swear by, but got an uncomforable vibe when we talked on the phone.

Gibbs was a young pup and we had a coupon to a big box groomer. We took him in for a little a trim and there was no problem. He was as happy and bouncy as always. All the Groomers commented how he gave kisses and liked everyone (and I still believe they were being genuine). We liked the trim, so we always made an appointment with the same groomer. He seemed fine the first couple times, but not so much the past 3 times.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah I hear ya John. It's not always easy. Keep in mind kisses are usually a sign of stress .


----------



## Lillysmom (Oct 9, 2012)

You could groom him yourself. It is not really that hard after the first couple of times. And if you screw it up, hey it grows back! I taught myself how to groom all three of my dogs after a bad experience with a groomer for Cody years ago. Even a guy at work grooms both of his bichons himself and they look good. You just need to figure out what tools you need. And have the time too.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Lillysmom said:


> You could groom him yourself. It is not really that hard after the first couple of times. And if you screw it up, hey it grows back! I taught myself how to groom all three of my dogs after a bad experience with a groomer for Cody years ago. Even a guy at work grooms both of his bichons himself and they look good. You just need to figure out what tools you need. And have the time too.


That will be my fall back position if I can't find someone I like or if who I like is too expensive.


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

We use a mobile groomer as well. Colbie "fidgets" but otherwise tolerates the experience. The first time I watched through the window and other then her being unhappy with the blow dryer, there were no meltdowns. When she was done, Colbie gave her a big lick . She didn't appear to be stressed. The next time we had an appointment, Colbie's tail was wagging as soon as she saw the groomer and had no problem when she took her to the grooming van.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I decided early on to learn to groom Leo myself. I have always bathed my dogs and done their nails but have never owned a long-coated breed that would require so much grooming. Over the past few months I have learned that really good tools make a difference in being able to do the job. This required an investment up front which is rapidly paying for itself. I have a Midwest grooming table with two arms - one with a grooming slip and one to hold the dryer hose, a Kool Pup dryer, an Andis Nail Grinder, a 7.5 in. Straight shear, 7.5 in. Curved shear, and thinning shears (which I rarely use), Chris Christensen Buttercomb #005, a Chris Christensen cat carding comb, Chris Christensen wood pin brush. I have a variety of other tools though I rarely use them. I line comb Leo everyday a minimum of twice without fail. I also bath him about every 4 days as I find that the cleaner his hair is the less it tangles. I comb Leo as he lays across my lap. He is now so use to it that he just goes to sleep. I trim Leo's topknot because he really didn't like ponytails and I like to see his eyes. I trim his feet fur level with his paw pads and trim the long fur that hangs down over his feet with the curved scissors. I use the straight scissors to trim his bangs. I hold his muzzle or his beard to trim his bangs. I use the straight scissors to trim back the hair on his belly and shorten the length on his skirt sl that when he lifts his leg he doesn't get urine on it so much. I go very slowly with lots of praise. Learning to use the grooming tools isn't really so hard. Take your time and don't expect perfection. You'll get better each time. I don't use a clipper because I've chosen for now to keep Leo's coat long but most clippers have guard attachments to help provide a more even cut and to protect the dog's skin. Maybe you could pay a groomer for a lesson in how to use a clipper. I know when I groom Leo that he is always being handled gently and calmly. I wouldn't know this for certain if someone else was grooming him. It takes my time but I think grooming increases our bond.


----------



## cynny27 (Dec 19, 2013)

My first poodle bayley had major anxiety about grooming - I too found an at home groomer - wow what a difference..... 11 years and she is now working on Izzy (and of course my Duncan) and we are great friends...


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

John,
Do you give Gibbs a bath and dry before going to groomers? If not, I have three different pet box stores and have never seen the bathing and drying process. Customers can only see the clipping, brushing, nail trimming. Recently, I was looking for grooming dryers at the store I usually shop. No clerks except at register so I went into the grooming dept. One lady was grooming a dog so another lady came out from the back room to help me. Her name tag said, "bather". Also, does the grooming dept, at the store where Gibbs is groomed, use cage dryers while waiting for the groomer to dry him?
Just another thought.
Jeanne


----------

